# Your German Shepherd's Personality



## Rayray (May 6, 2012)

All the red Text is Back-up Story. You don't have to read. Skip down for questions. 
I really like to do my research before I get a dog. Whenever I hear of a German Shepherd's high points it makes me excited at the possibility of such a wonderful addition to the family. I hear they are intelligent, highly trainable, protective of love ones, good with children, and eager to please. But I don't want a dog that will be a hit-or-miss success in our home, because I also hear that they can be stubborn, "alpha", or worst of all violent. It's so contradictory that such terms are used to describe the same animal. A sweet, loving pet can also be a horrible, out of control monster? 

I understand that there as discrepancies when it comes to describing breed expectations. I have a siberian husky, and when researching the personalities I found that my siberian fit the description of husky personality to a T. She is intelligent, fantastic with children, gentle, social, not loud for barking, yet a howler, and a talker. She is marked with the trademark husky behaviour of displaying a "what's in it for me?" attitude when it comes to training, but everything she is taught she picks up quickly. And she surprises me with what she can do. I've seen her once open and shut doors behind her, when I put a tie on the door. Another time I made flashcards for her, with pictures of dogs doing different commands, even though these were completely new to her, she did the command as if I were actually telling her to sit, or lay down, or stand (I didn't even teach her stand yet). 

I digress. The main point is that I want a companion for her. She has separation anxiety. It isn't triggered until she 1. _visibly_ sees *me* leave. For example I had her on a leash because she was in someone else's home which she is not allowed to explore in full. I went to get something, and although there are other people around, she cried because I was gone and she saw me leave her sight. 2. She eventually cries if she knows she's alone in a room. For example if I cover her crate at night, then go take a shower, I can hear her cry in the shower. 
We have gotten a lot better with this with training. I one day used a stop watch to time how long it took her to cry when I left the room, then I trained her to increase the amount of time she could tolerate being alone. She can reach 15 minutes. Compare that to her starting time of 30 seconds. 

I want to stress the point, also, that I'm not deciding to get another dog just to help with her separation anxiety. Her and I can smooth out the issue by ourselves. I just see her face light up when there is another dog nearby. And her last home had 3 adult dogs.

Now back to the german shepherd. I've never owned a german shepherd or lived in a home with one. So all my knowledge/ideas about them are based on what I've read or encountered in real life through _very_ short encounters with strangers. I've very interested in dog personality so my main questions are directed at German Shepherd owners:

1. What does your dog do when he disobeys you? (Growls, Deafly looks away, "Talks back", Walks away). 

2. What happens when you introduce your dogs to other people and animals?

3. What annoying habit your dog do that just drives you crazy?

4. What commands/tricks does your dog know?

5. When your dog is left alone for about say, 20 minutes, how does he respond? 

6. If you were in a very open area with no fences, but no obvious dangers like cars, could you trust your dog off leash?

7. What is the worst/naughtiest/disgusting/embarrassing thing you ever caught your dog doing?

9. What tools do you use when training? Does your dog appreciate one method over another?

10. What's your dog's favourite treat? Or toy?

11. Does your dog have a special place they like to go to? 

12. Who does your dog especially attach to?

13. What has your dog done to impress you?

14. Did you notice there is no 8?


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

1. hesitates until I say the command again
2. he's not overly friendly with people, loves other dogs so he likes to engage them in play if I allow it
3. obsessed with frisbees
4. all the basics, plus wait, stand, lots of herding commands
5. sleeps
6. yes
7. eating a dead baby duck
9. used clicker, treats, now a simple "Good boy" is all he needs
10. string cheese and a frisbee, also likes the biggest Kong Wubba
11. herding
12. me, then my husband, then my herding trainer
13. herd sheep, loves to give and receive affection, good nerves


----------



## lzver (Feb 9, 2012)

Jake is only 15 weeks old and he's my first Shepherd, but here are my answered to your questions.

1. What does your dog do when he disobeys you? (Growls, Deafly looks away, "Talks back", Walks away). 

Jake understands what 'NO' means, but doesn't like hearing it. He does talk back and nips a little, but he's still a nippy puppy and we are working on that.

2. What happens when you introduce your dogs to other people and animals?

We started socializing Jake the day we got him. He can be a little shy meeting a new dog or person at first, but if they don't rush him and give him a chance to smell them, then he is fine.

3. What annoying habit your dog do that just drives you crazy?

Just the typical annoying puppy things so far. Picking up everything and not dropping it and nipping and biting. But we are working on both by starting to teach the leave it and drop it commands.

4. What commands/tricks does your dog know?

For a 15 week old pup, he picks things up fast. We taught him how to sit, give both paws, lie down, leave it so far. Each was taught in less than a day. We do short 5 minutes training sessions throughout the day.

5. When your dog is left alone for about say, 20 minutes, how does he respond? 

Jake is crate trained. He whines a cries for a minute or two when we put him in the crate and leave the house. But he settles down quickly.

6. If you were in a very open area with no fences, but no obvious dangers like cars, could you trust your dog off leash?

When possible we let Jake off leash on a trail or in open spaces. He is always aware of where we are and always checking to make sure we are still close by. He comes right away when called if we have a treat.

7. What is the worst/naughtiest/disgusting/embarrassing thing you ever caught your dog doing?

Nothing so far.

9. What tools do you use when training? Does your dog appreciate one method over another?

No particular training style aside from positive reinforcement.he responds well.

10. What's your dog's favourite treat? Or toy?

Jake is not picky. But right now due to sensitive tummy issues, his treat is the kibble food he is fed.

11. Does your dog have a special place they like to go to? 

He just loves being with us. He loves hanging out with us in the garage and watch people and dogs walk by.

12. Who does your dog especially attach to?

Jakes fav person is my husband, but he listens to both of us.

13. What has your dog done to impress you?

[COLOR="blue"It isn't necessarily anything he does, but just the fact that he is so even tempered and such a good pup. That impresses me.[/COLOR]


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

buy from a reputable breeder. your dog is the product
of your training, socializing and the everyday keeping of your dog.

1. rarely does my dog disobeys. a verbal correction for something
that's really bad. there's no growling or talking back.

2. my dog is a social butterfly with people, dogs and
various animals.

3. none. dripping water after a drink. actual i find that
more amusing than annoying.

4. sit, stay, back up, down, go to the car, go to Rosie,
go to your bed, go to our bed, get the mail, go to Sosh (neighbor),
go to your sister (my daughters), wait, stop, picks things up if i drop
something ( no command given), take this to (fill in name or place),
go through my legs, find it, leave it, hand signals, doesn't exit the house
without a command (when doors are open), doesn't exit the car
without a command, go the yard, go to the bathroom (when i need him to immediately)
waits for you to go up or down steps stops at all coners,
doesn't walk off the sidewalk without a command, if i lead
off with my right leg he stays, if i lead off with my left leg he follows (heels)
i'm probably forgetting something.

5. he's fine being left alone for hours.

6. my dog is rarely leashed.


7. lick himself then me.

9. leash, long line, treats, praise and petting.

10. kong, femur bones, elk antlers and a variety of treats.

11. his bed, our bed, sofa, in front of the front door,
in the middle of the livingroom floor.

12. both of us, our neighbors, mailman but he's friendly to all.

13. everything including when he sleeps.

14. yes.



Rayray said:


> All the red Text is Back-up Story. You don't have to read. Skip down for questions.
> I really like to do my research before I get a dog. Whenever I hear of a German Shepherd's high points it makes me excited at the possibility of such a wonderful addition to the family. I hear they are intelligent, highly trainable, protective of love ones, good with children, and eager to please. But I don't want a dog that will be a hit-or-miss success in our home, because I also hear that they can be stubborn, "alpha", or worst of all violent. It's so contradictory that such terms are used to describe the same animal. A sweet, loving pet can also be a horrible, out of control monster?
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jo_in_TX (Feb 14, 2012)

My dog is Teddy, a 5.25 month old female gsd.

*1. What does your dog do when he disobeys you? (Growls, Deafly looks away, "Talks back", Walks away). *
She's actually pretty obedient for her age, but she occasionally does all of the above plus more - like looking at me like I'm nuts, paws at me, lays down flat on the floor with head down and doesn't move. She especially likes to plaster herself to the floor when she doesn't want to go to bed at night in her crate, although sometimes she walks right in on her own.

*2. What happens when you introduce your dogs to other people and animals?*
She's very friendly, although when she sees a dog at a distance she will bark - she wants to run and play with it.  A work in progress...

*3. What annoying habit your dog do that just drives you crazy?*
Chasing my shih tzu, although I mind more than the shih tzu.

*4. What commands/tricks does your dog know?*
Sit, down, leave it, drop it, come. Working on stay and take it. She fetches.

*5. When your dog is left alone for about say, 20 minutes, how does he respond?*
She's fine, although if I'm gone more than a couple of hours my neighbor says he can hear her barking in the house (in her crate).

_*6. If you were in a very open area with no fences, but no obvious dangers like cars, could you trust your dog off leash?*_
Heck, no.

*7. What is the worst/naughtiest/disgusting/embarrassing thing you ever caught your dog doing?*
Funny you should ask that. Just an hour ago, I heard the worse crash in the kitchen. I walked in to see the bottom shelf of the dishwasher on the floor! She was limping a bit and crying. I think she tried to climb on the dishwasher door to get to the potroast that was still out on the counter. 

*9. What tools do you use when training? Does your dog appreciate one method over another?*
Clicker, treats, and positive reinforcement, although I am not opposed to the "rare" sharp scold and removal from the scene. Today, I didn't say anything because I think she got a natural consequence. 

_*10. What's your dog's favourite treat? Or toy?*_
Playing fetch. 

_*11. Does your dog have a special place they like to go to?*_
In her crate. The corner of the sofa where I've placed a quilt for her to lay on. Loves to ride in the car on the front passenger floorboard, but that won't last much longer. 

_*12. Who does your dog especially attach to?*_
She is attached to all five of us in the house, but especially my teen son, my husband, and myself.

_*13. What has your dog done to impress you?*_
Without a doubt, she has made my husband fall in love with a dog, which is a miracle in itself. He says he can finally relate because she's so intelligent. 

_*14. Did you notice there is no 8?*_ 
No.:hug: Good job.


----------



## spidermilk (Mar 18, 2010)

1. Walks away or looks away- this makes it obvious that he doesn't want conflict or doesn't know what I'm asking him to do. He does also like to 'talk back' while doing what I asked. He is a talker.

2. Other people- he either takes to them right away and stands next to them while they pet him- or he sniffs them and walks right away if he doesn't like them. Animals- Dax is OVERLY excited when he meets other animals. It is something we have worked on a lot.

3. ITCHING and licking his feet. It is allergies, not really a habit but I wish I could fix it. They have improved.

4. Lots of tricks- sit, down, play dead, roll over, shake, run through my legs, stand up, jump up on things, get off of things, bow, spin in a circle, speak, go to bed, back up, drop it, get it, leave it, most importantly come! Knows heel but needs work. 

5. Pretty sure he sleeps 95% of the time I am gone. He isn't overly excited when I get back except when I have been gone all day.

6. Oh yeah. We go off leash a LOT now that Dax has learned not to chase squirrels/deer. I do leash him up if I see other dogs- normally he does ignore him, but they are the worst distraction for him.

7. Chewing on my backyard fence. Grr. Shouldn't leave him alone for 10 minutes outside I guess?

9. TREATS. TOYS. Also used a front-clip harness to get ready for loose leash walking and then switched to flat collar.

10. Treat- boiled chicken. Toy- Cuz Ball.

11. On his bed or under my feet.

12. My boyfriend! Pretty sure he loves him more than he loves me- he only get super cuddly with me when my boyfriend is gone!

13. When we first got him we were impressed at how fast GSDs learn things!

14. nope.


----------



## Fade2Black (Apr 30, 2012)

Kaos will be 9 Aug 6th so I am not sure if you just wanted puppy or young Shepherd owners. But anyway....


1. What does your dog do when he disobeys you? (Growls, Deafly looks away, "Talks back", Walks away). 

Kaos has never growled, gritted his teeth etc at me ever. Even when something is going on he doesn't like. Like being at the vet. He has never shown any aggression ever. He will cry getting a shot or blood drawn. Or try and move away but that's it. The vet teck's call him the Shepherd that thinks he's a lab. I am lucky. Kaos never really disobey's me. The only thing he does is bark at me to take him in the yard or for a walk (even if he was just out a minute ago). Or he comes up and starts pawing me. If I tell him to stop he just goes and lies down. Then of course he tries again in 5 or so minutes. But hes not being mean or aggressive. Its done in a playful way.....


2. What happens when you introduce your dogs to other people and animals?

Kaos is very friendly with other animals. Except squirrels. He sits at the patio door waiting to banish them from his backyard kingdom.....

People he just goes over and smells them. Hes most friendly when I open the front door. When he hears a stranger coming to the door like fedex or something. He bark can wake the dead. But as soon as the door opens hes friendly.....


3. What annoying habit your dog do that just drives you crazy?

Kaos loves to chew on sticks. His favorite thing is chasing them after I throw one. But if I don't take them away he would sit and eat them.....

I guess after that he's a sloppy water drinker. Water all over from him walking away from his bowel with water in his mouth.....


4. What commands/tricks does your dog know?

Make pee. Sit. Stay. Come. Lets go take a nap. Where is the squirrel? Find the squirrel. Go get a drink. Jump up on the sofa or bed. He will throw a ball or a toy to me. Where is get the leash.....


5. When your dog is left alone for about say, 20 minutes, how does he respond? 

He sleeps when I am gone. The funny thing is he can tell when I am supposed to be gone. Like to work. He doesn't make a fuss. He just goes up and sits on the landing of the steps. But he doesn't like it if I leave for something else. He's my 2nd shadow. But once I am gone he sleeps. Unless he knows I am out front or back. Then he will bark the entire time......


6. If you were in a very open area with no fences, but no obvious dangers like cars, could you trust your dog off leash?

Yes. Unless he saw a squirrel or rabbit. Then hes chasing after them....


7. What is the worst/naughtiest/disgusting/embarrassing thing you ever caught your dog doing?

Licking his backside. He does that after walking up from sleeping all night. He stops when I tell him to. But that's the only time he isn't right by my side. After I wake up and go downstairs he waits and does it.....


9. What tools do you use when training? Does your dog appreciate one method over another?

When he was young I would have a treat for him when he did something I want him to.....


10. What's your dog's favourite treat? Or toy?

Cheese. A stick....


11. Does your dog have a special place they like to go to? 

Any where that's out of the house......


12. Who does your dog especially attach to?

Me....


13. What has your dog done to impress you?

Kaos is just a loveable and really happy dog. He is my 2nd shadow. Actually he's a shadow that doesn't go away. I hope he's around a bunch more years.....


14. Did you notice there is no 8?

No but Kaos did......


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Robyn is an 8 month old female


1. What does your dog do when he disobeys you? (Growls, Deafly looks away, "Talks back", Walks away). She doesn't...Its been a long time since I have had to tell her no, when I tell her to do something, she does it.

2. What happens when you introduce your dogs to other people and animals?She loves everything and can get excited. She has now learned to sit when meeting a new person/animal, she does not get any attention unless she sits..now she just does it on her own.

3. What annoying habit your dog do that just drives you crazy? She rearranges the pillows on the couch...Sometimes she lines them up on the floor in front of the couch or she stacks them on one side.

4. What commands/tricks does your dog know? Sit, Down, Come, Front, Stay, Heel, Paw, Leave it, Watch me, around, side, front, touch, wait, she does not come out the door or the car until told to do, gives hugs, drop it, bring it, heel-on leash and off leash, jump, move, park it, crate it, turn the light off(she learned this on accident), bring me ball, back, sit when car is passing, sit to get petted, she paws me with one paw when she has to pee and with both paws if she has to poop, go eat, go pee pee, go poo poo 

5. When your dog is left alone for about say, 20 minutes, how does he respond? She goes and lays down, usually she is sleeping by the window when I come back

6. If you were in a very open area with no fences, but no obvious dangers like cars, could you trust your dog off leash? Yes

7. What is the worst/naughtiest/disgusting/embarrassing thing you ever caught your dog doing? Eating cat poop and goose poop...we've got the goose poop under control..now working on the cat poop issue

9. What tools do you use when training? Does your dog appreciate one method over another? Positive with treats. I had to get a prong for her for one place for training and I did not like using it..so we never went back there and I have never put the prong back on her.

10. What's your dog's favourite treat? Or toy? She loves toys that make noises..she can walk around and squeak her ball forever. She loves pumpkin!!

11. Does your dog have a special place they like to go to? She likes to go with me wherever I go..she likes going to the park.

12. Who does your dog especially attach to? She listens to me and my son, but she is my dog

13. What has your dog done to impress you? Her learning capabilities are outstanding. She is not destructive and I'm impressed that I can leave her not crated for 6-8 hours w/no problems(except the rearranging of the pillows) I also like the fact that she is affectionate and I can and do trust her 100%

14. Did you notice there is no 8? Yep, only because I read it before I did this


----------



## Tankin (Feb 7, 2012)

1. What does your dog do when he disobeys you? (Growls, Deafly looks away, "Talks back", Walks away). 
Looks at me to tell him something else

2. What happens when you introduce your dogs to other people and animals?
Ignores most dogs and animals but can't stop saying hi to people, he's a lover.

3. What annoying habit your dog do that just drives you crazy?
Keeps trying to play fetch, he'll set the ball in my lap all day long if I let him.

4. What commands/tricks does your dog know?
Basic commands for now, sit/stay/down/stand/heel/focus/recall...he's 8 months a
 and I've tried to build a solid foundation before I move to the more advanced 
 tricks and commands. He and I are both happy to let him be a puppy.

5. When your dog is left alone for about say, 20 minutes, how does he respond? 
He goes to sleep

6. If you were in a very open area with no fences, but no obvious dangers like cars, could you trust your dog off leash?
Yes

7. What is the worst/naughtiest/disgusting/embarrassing thing you ever caught your dog doing?
Chewed the cord to my laptop

9. What tools do you use when training? Does your dog appreciate one method over another?
Clicker and voice. Rewards are ball>tug>treats. He loves his ball more than 
 anything else and will bypass food to get to it.

10. What's your dog's favourite treat? Or toy?
JW Cuz ball, and the Chuckit Whistler

11. Does your dog have a special place they like to go to? 
 His crate

12. Who does your dog especially attach to?
Me

13. What has your dog done to impress you?
More than I can list.

14. Did you notice there is no 8? 
No


----------



## vicky2200 (Oct 29, 2010)

*1. What does your dog do when he disobeys you? (Growls, Deafly looks away, "Talks back", Walks away). 
*Depends. She doesn't talk back ever or growl. If I tell her to come and she chooses not to she will walk away. When I correct her, she looks sad. 
*
2. What happens when you introduce your dogs to other people and animals?

*People: Loves it. Her biggest problem is that she is TOO excited. Animals (dogs): Haven't done this in awhile because she has gotten a bit afraid of other dogs because she has seen Dakota attacked by many. I believe she would do well with the right dog. *

3. What annoying habit your dog do that just drives you crazy?* Cries and cries and cries... for hours because she wants to play fetch with her ball- then when you play fetch, won't bring you the ball.
* 4. What commands/tricks does your dog know?
*Speak, Sit, stay, down, paw, other paw, nose (touches with nose), touch (touches with paw), circle (turns in circle), wave, circle sit speak wave (in order with me telling her just like that), Bang (plays dead.) Im sure I missed some. *

5. When your dog is left alone for about say, 20 minutes, how does he respond?
*Ditto can be left alone for 20 hours (not that I would) and she would be fine. If she is having diarrhea (she has upset belly from time to time) she will have an accident if left and she has to go.*

6. If you were in a very open area with no fences, but no obvious dangers like cars, could you trust your dog off leash?
*Absolutely. We take her to our compost area and she could easily get out. She stays in our yard up north. She's great.
 *

7. What is the worst/naughtiest/disgusting/embarrassing thing you ever caught your dog doing?* Recently: Lifting her lip at Weegee
As a youngster: Chewed up a box of my stuff and the box
*
9. What tools do you use when training? Does your dog appreciate one method over another?
*Really, I just correct behavior I don't want by saying "no" or "bad" and good behavior gets rewarded with "good girl" treats and petting. *

10. What's your dog's favourite treat? Or toy?* Treat: Doesn't have a favorite. Her favorite thing she shouldn't have is anything sweet. The sweeter, the better.
Toy: Her ball
* 11. Does your dog have a special place they like to go to? * If you mean like a spot in the house, no. She is usually with me. If not she might go to bed (in my bed) before me. If you mean somewhere outside the house: The compost pile, the lake, the icecream place, the festival.. She just likes to go!
* 12. Who does your dog especially attach to?* Me. But she loves my family a lot too. She used to me more attached.
* 13. What has your dog done to impress you?* A lot. Recently, I set a tray of cooling CHOCOLATE cookies on the step stool which was inches from where she was laying. She didn't touch it.
* 14. Did you notice there is no 8? * *
*Nope


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Rayray said:


> All the red Text is Back-up Story. You don't have to read. Skip down for questions.
> 
> 
> 1. What does your dog do when he disobeys you? (Growls, Deafly looks away, "Talks back", Walks away). Daisy acts like Im not there,you know the You were talking to me look.Lucky just gets so reved up w/chase that its like Oh Mom ,sorry did i kill the rabbit?
> ...


 I did now!


----------



## Sir Bear (Mar 9, 2012)

Rayray said:


> 1. What does your dog do when he disobeys you? (Growls, Deafly looks away, "Talks back", Walks away).
> 
> 2. What happens when you introduce your dogs to other people and animals?
> 
> ...


My GSD is my first dog and only 5.5 months...but I figure puppy info won't hurt either...

1. He deafly looks at me, like "and I should do this because...?"

2. He's friendly enough, no issues with people but smaller dogs seem put off by his size and exuberance in greeting, he wants to play.

3. Right now he's teething...so he mouths...EVERYTHING...but it literally gets better every day. I can tell he'll be done soon.

4. Bear knows sit, down, stay, steady(relax to my left), heel, leave it, shake, and wait with NO DISTRACTIONS in my home. Outside, he knows sit and down and that's about it.

5. Bear is usually left alone in his crate (99.9% of the time) I have left with run of the downstairs for 10-15 minutes about 4 times with no issues...but I don't trust him not to destroy anything. 

6. NO.

7. He stepped in his own poo once and then had the "zoomies" ALL OVER the house...but it wasn't really his fault he stepped in poo...other than that...he just has a red rocket all the time...and I don't really like his wiener sticking out for all to see...but, such is life. 

9. I use a gentle leader harness that pulls from the front of his chest when I can't practice loose leash walking with his regular collar (which is often) and it works like a charm, but I do worry that I'm not being diligent enough... other that that, just a raised feeder to avoid purposely flipped water bowls! haha! Bear does not react well to negative training...he's too smart.

10. Bear LOVES skillet cooked turkey bacon...kryptonite. 

11. I was shocked when Bear started using his crate to nap, he likes it after all this time.

12. My dog is attached to me, but that's because my husband is in the military and gone often.

13. Bear has impressed my be being extremely intelligent and somehow seeming to know when I need "me" time. If I'm extremely tired, or sad and need some sympathy, he just seems to "get it". It's bizarre honestly. 

14. Yes I did...moved on to 9.


----------



## Sarah~ (Apr 30, 2012)

1. What does your dog do when he disobeys you? (Growls, Deafly looks away, "Talks back", Walks away).
Most of the time just stares at me like "uh-huh, whatever".

2. What happens when you introduce your dogs to other people and animals?
He LOVES meeting new people. We are still working on his jumping up, he's much better than he was a couple weeks ago. He's a little more cautious around new animals, he'll circle around them and check them out but them he's ready to play. 

3. What annoying habit your dog do that just drives you crazy?
Trying to chew on the couch!

4. What commands/tricks does your dog know?
Sit, down, stay, come, drop it, leave it, fetch, bring it here, high-5, shake, tug (to play tug of war), be nice (for when he's playing too rough with the other dog)

5. When your dog is left alone for about say, 20 minutes, how does he respond?
He might whine for a few seconds, but he usually settles down and finds something to do.

6. If you were in a very open area with no fences, but no obvious dangers like cars, could you trust your dog off leash?
No way! He's just a baby we haven't worked on anything like that yet.

7. What is the worst/naughtiest/disgusting/embarrassing thing you ever caught your dog doing?
He knocked over the laundry hamper and dug out a pair of my underwear and ripped it to shreds, then brought me a piece of it in the TWO MINUTES I turned my back to answer the door for the pizza delivery man!

9. What tools do you use when training? Does your dog appreciate one method over another?
I use treats, mostly, that seems to be the thing he will work for the most. I clap my hands when I'm distracting him from doing something bad, also.

10. What's your dog's favourite treat? Or toy?
Anything squeaky! For a while he was particular to a stuffed squirrel we bought him, he would just lay with it and squeak it nonstop for ten minutes at a time. Then the other dog got a hold of it and tore it up 

11. Does your dog have a special place they like to go to?
He loves to get under the night table in the bedroom and lay on the a/c vent that's underneath it. Whenever I go into the bedroom to do anything he follows me and gets under there. He's going to be very disappointed when he gets too big to go under the table!

12. Who does your dog especially attach to?
Me, I'm the only one he listens to. He follows me everywhere and if I stand somewhere for any period of time he lays at my feet or sits on my foot and leans against my legs.

13. What has your dog done to impress you?
He is so crazy smart it's unbelievable. It only takes one, maybe two repetitions before he has a good grasp on a new command I teach him. And he knows when I have a treat in my hand and when I don't! I've been trying to give the treats more intermittently, what I've had to do is actually hold a treat in my hand and then just not give it to him.

14. Did you notice there is no 8?
No, didn't really look at the numbers on the questions


----------



## GSDkid (Apr 19, 2011)

*1. What does your dog do when he disobeys you? (Growls, Deafly looks away, "Talks back", Walks away). *
Walks away or just looks at me with a tilted head.

*2. What happens when you introduce your dogs to other people and animals?*
For people, she's wary at first but will warm up within 5 minutes. Dogs, as long as they're calm, she's calm.

*3. What annoying habit your dog do that just drives you crazy?*
Nothing really. I enjoy all of them.

*4. What commands/tricks does your dog know?*
Sit, Stay, Come, Down, Look, Fetch, Jump, Roll over, Play dead

*5. When your dog is left alone for about say, 20 minutes, how does he respond? *
On a good day, she'll be in the exact same spot as we left her or waiting at the door for us. Bad day, she'll be in the garbage or eating my wife's make up.

*6. If you were in a very open area with no fences, but no obvious dangers like cars, could you trust your dog off leash?*
With other people and dogs, No. With just us, she's fine. She'll stay within a 15 yard radius from either me or my wife.

*7. What is the worst/naughtiest/disgusting/embarrassing thing you ever caught your dog doing?*
Eating her poop then throwing it back up on our living room carpet... Oxyclean works!!!

*9. What tools do you use when training? Does your dog appreciate one method over another?*
Prong for corrections and treats for positive reinforcement. I'm still using the same method as when she was a pup. The clicker didn't do much for her...

*10. What's your dog's favourite treat? Or toy?*
My drawer full of socks. I've got holes in every pair.

*11. Does your dog have a special place they like to go to?* 
Nope... Well, she's really fond of a car ride. Loves riding in the car.

*12. Who does your dog especially attach to?*
Me. She definitely prefers being with me than anyone else.

*13. What has your dog done to impress you?*
Those little small things like knowing the difference between her "Give me Ball", "Give me Monkey", "Give me Rope". No one ever taught her that.

*14. Did you notice there is no 8?* 
To be honest, I read your questions from the bottom up so... Yes.


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

1. What does your dog do when he disobeys you? (Growls, Deafly looks away, "Talks back", Walks away). 

2. What happens when you introduce your dogs to other people and animals? Mac will sniff and if he's in the mood he'll give a lick and nudge for a pet.

3. What annoying habit your dog do that just drives you crazy? He barks in the morning when he knows we're getting ready to leave for work.

4. What commands/tricks does your dog know? Just the basics

5. When your dog is left alone for about say, 20 minutes, how does he respond? Every time we leave the house he tries to follow us out the door and when he realizes he cannot come he freaks out and watches us leave through the window. 

6. If you were in a very open area with no fences, but no obvious dangers like cars, could you trust your dog off leash? Thats a tough one. 

7. What is the worst/naughtiest/disgusting/embarrassing thing you ever caught your dog doing? Eating cat poop is the grossest. Jumping on people is the most embarrassing. He rarely does that anymore, though. See #13

9. What tools do you use when training? Does your dog appreciate one method over another? Treats and praise to answer both questions. Every since the pottie parties we had when we went outside, I realized Mac thrives on praise. 

10. What's your dog's favourite treat? Our "super treats" are bits of hotdog & string cheese. Or toy? A torn up basketball. It sucks to play fetch with 

11. Does your dog have a special place they like to go to? The lake

12. Who does your dog especially attach to? Mac is slightly more attached to me because I was with him 24/7 when he was little. Probably why he freaks out every time I leave the house.

13. What has your dog done to impress you? Ironically some of the naughtiest things he's done have impressed me the most. His problem solving abilities are amazing. We moved our garbage into the pantry to stop him from eating out of it. He learned to open the door. We keep a step ladder in front of the door to keep it shut. He learned to nudge the step ladder out of the way, open the door and get at the food. 

14. Did you notice there is no 8?


----------



## NewbieShepherdGirl (Jan 7, 2011)

Rayray said:


> 1. What does your dog do when he disobeys you? (Growls, Deafly looks away, "Talks back", Walks away).
> It varies. Sometimes I get some back-talk, sometimes it's like those big ears don't even work.
> 2. What happens when you introduce your dogs to other people and animals?
> Sasha loves other dogs. With people she loves women, and is not so crazy about men (abuse case) but will now get excited to see certain men and has never bitten anyone. She is not crazy about kids, but is not aggressive with them.
> ...


They are amazing dogs. They take strong leadership, but I don't think you'll ever find a dog more loyal than a German Shepherd.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

1. What does your dog do when he disobeys you? (Growls, Deafly looks away, "Talks back", Walks away). 

It depends on how I react to the situation. If he disobeys a command I will correct him and repeat the command before I give him another chance to do anything otherwise. He has never shown any aggression when corrected. Sometimes he looks guilty 

2. What happens when you introduce your dogs to other people and animals?

He is a 2.5 yr old intact male. Fantastic with females. Can be slightly dominant with males that he is unfamiliar with. Generally, he is aloof and doesn't even acknowledge other dogs or people to begin with. 

3. What annoying habit your dog do that just drives you crazy?

He does do a bit of shadow-chasing that was pretty annoying. I have it under control with lots of exercise, stimulation, and outside training. He is also a very picky eater which just drives me INSANE.

4. What commands/tricks does your dog know?

Bunches of Schutzhund commands (platz, fuss, voraus, hier, packen, aus, etc), paw, bang bang (play dead), bring (can be used for outside of Schutzhund), who's that (alert command), hup (jump), heel (for regular loose leash walking), leave it, gentle (taking treats), touch, look (at me), crawl, go potty, help (retrieve inhaler). I'm sure I forgot some things..

5. When your dog is left alone for about say, 20 minutes, how does he respond? 

He sleeps now, lol. Used to be crated. If left uncrated he would chew things. Now, at almost 3, he's a little angel. :wub:

6. If you were in a very open area with no fences, but no obvious dangers like cars, could you trust your dog off leash?

Absolutely. He has a bomb proof recall and faster than lighting platz in motion.

7. What is the worst/naughtiest/disgusting/embarrassing thing you ever caught your dog doing?

He ate the passenger seat of my car. He also would pee on his front legs..

9. What tools do you use when training? Does your dog appreciate one method over another?

We do Schutzhund. I have introduced multiple methods into it. There isn't too much force put into anything. Lot's of free shaping stuff and positive reinforcement. Mild corrections with a prong collar in obedience and protection are enough for him. He's very handler sensitive and works to please me. 

10. What's your dog's favourite treat? Or toy?

Red barn food rolls are for obedience. The helper's sleeve is his favorite toy.  Other than that, he loves his jolly ball, cuz ball, or any other ball that he can squish really fast.

11. Does your dog have a special place they like to go to? 

In the house - He loves sleeping under the computer desk. It's like his little cave. Outside of the house - Training is his favorite. He also loves the park and going swimming.

12. Who does your dog especially attach to?

Me and me only.

13. What has your dog done to impress you?

He has changed my life completely. It really impressed me how attached I can be to an animal. 

14. Did you notice there is no 8? 

Not until now.


----------



## Kerivan (Apr 27, 2012)

1. What does your dog do when he disobeys you? My boy is about 1.5 yrs old & although he doesn't delibertely disobey me, her does have selective hearing sometimes, lol! As long as I keep my temper, he listens very well!

2. What happens when you introduce your dogs to other people and animals?

He's very skittish with people. Not a desirable trait, I know. We've been working on it & he is slowly getting better. It all depends on the dog. He is an alpha male & does not like other intact alphas. He has recently been neutered though so I don't know if this is going to calm him down. On the flipside, he absolutely loves playing with most other dogs. We even have two little ones, a female doxie & a male chug. The chug (also recently neutered) tries to be alpha & Bolt puts up with him & plays along to a point & then puts him back into his place. Never has he been viscious with or hurt him though & they can be trusted alone. 

3. What annoying habit your dog do that just drives you crazy?

He is a counter surfer! I cannot leave any type of food up there or it's gone. In the trash can too! We can finally be at peace with the farm animals because he doesn't bother them now as much since getting a vibrating training collar (never had to use a shocker on him, thankfully!).

4. What commands/tricks does your dog know?

He's brilliant & knows all the basic commands & plenty of fun ones too. I would love to get him into something more advanced, but he's skittish in new situations so we've just never tken it that far. He's skittish due to bad breeding & socialization as a pup. We got him as an older pup & have been working on it ever since.

5. When your dog is left alone for about say, 20 minutes, how does he respond? 

He was crate trained & left in there until a little over a year old. If there was anything left in the crate it was instantly destroyed. But he wasn't a whiner or a howler. Now he can be left alone night or day (as long as there are no remote controls or food left anywhere, lol!)

6. If you were in a very open area with no fences, but no obvious dangers like cars, could you trust your dog off leash?

He can be trusted off leash, but I would be worried about a wandering dog or other people due to him being skittish. All my other GSDs could be trusted 100%.

7. What is the worst/naughtiest/disgusting/embarrassing thing you ever caught your dog doing?

He would eat his poop... soo gross! Started putting pineapple in his food & he hasn't done it since.

9. What tools do you use when training? Does your dog appreciate one method over another?

We did all positive-reinforced training. He never cared for a clicker & would do it regardless of treats. He just loved to learn! We had a problem with the farm animals though & I had to buy a vibrating/shock collar to teach him the chickens, goats & pb pig are not toys. I didn't want to resort to it, but we were at our wits end! Thankfully the vibration was enough to let him know he was doing wrong.

10. What's your dog's favourite treat? Or toy?

Any treat! We feed primarily raw so he loves him some bones to chew on! For toys, anything that rolls/bounces! He has his favorite green ball that he will choose over any others if he sees it. we have one of those chuck-its that we use with it (the balls it comes with aren't strong enough & he destroys them instantly).

11. Does your dog have a special place they like to go to? 

Inside his little cubby is the space between the bed & the wall. Whenever her needs to relax you'll always find him there (or at your feet if you're resting too). Outside, he's on the deck by the door taking everything in or running through the wetlands.

12. Who does your dog especially attach to?

I am by far his favorite  But he is very attached to the DH & our daughter as well.

13. What has your dog done to impress you?

He impresses me all the time. He's handsome & smart & full of love. Not to mention a total clown! He is so gentle with the little guys & even was a foster dad to a momma min pin & her pups when I was working with a rescue group. It's amazing to see this giant boy behave like a little one himself around them.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Hondo will be 3 in September, he is still intact. 

1. What does your dog do when he disobeys you? (Growls, Deafly looks away, "Talks back", Walks away). 

He'll hesitate and I might have to say it again, but normally does not disobey. If there is a refusal, there is usually a reason (in his head). He has never growled at me unless in play. He has never 'walked away' when a command was given.

2. What happens when you introduce your dogs to other people and animals?

Hondo is aloof. He doesn't care to meet anybody. He'll ignore other dogs (unless they are on his property). He'll ignore people unless they are on his property, then he'll sniff them until I tell him "That's rude." and he'll walk away. 

3. What annoying habit your dog do that just drives you crazy?

He is a LH GSD, and leaves hair bunnies everywhere. 

4. What commands/tricks does your dog know?

Sit (verbal & hand), Come, Here, Wait (verbal & Hand), Stay (verbal & hand) Shake (verbal & Hand), Look (verbal & hand), Leave it, Load (verbal & hand), Off (verbal & hand), Skit 'em, Find it, Dead Dog (verbal & hand), Where's Mom/Dad/Sister, Fetch

5. When your dog is left alone for about say, 20 minutes, how does he respond? 

He sleeps. 

6. If you were in a very open area with no fences, but no obvious dangers like cars, could you trust your dog off leash?

Yes. We take him to our 1000 acre lease and although I keep a 12' lead on him (nothing is ever 100% solid) I rarely hold on to it. I let it drag, unless he is in the pond. As we could come up on a deer, or **** or skunk etc. I want to be able to snatch him up in case his recall fails.

7. What is the worst/naughtiest/disgusting/embarrassing thing you ever caught your dog doing?

Sniffing the butt of a person who was standing in the check out line in front of us. Although he didn't have his nose up his butt, it was obvious what he was doing. 

9. What tools do you use when training? Does your dog appreciate one method over another?

I take him to professional training. I use possitive reinforcement and NILF.

10. What's your dog's favourite treat? Or toy?

Boiled chicken / KONG over sized tennis ball. 

11. Does your dog have a special place they like to go to? 

His kennel. 

12. Who does your dog especially attach to?

He has a different relationship between my husband and myself. He enjoys my husband's company more because hubby is more fun. But if we were both walking in different directions, Hondo will always come with me. 

13. What has your dog done to impress you?

He is always in my head. He seems like he can read my mind. If I'm thinking it's about time to go to the barn, before I even make a move towards the door he's up and waiting. He always looks at me like we share the same secret....and he winks at me. It always makes me melt. 

14. Did you notice there is no 8? [/QUOTE]


----------



## _Crystal_ (Jun 28, 2011)

1. What does your dog do when he disobeys you? (Growls, Deafly looks away, "Talks back", Walks away). 

Nour: Lays down on the ground and acts dead xD
Crystal: acts like she's in deep trouble (looks away, whimpers)

2. What happens when you introduce your dogs to other people and animals?

Nour: tail wag, ears back, but aloof
Crystal: immediate fear, tail tucked, warms up after a while

3. What annoying habit your dog do that just drives you crazy?

Nour: barkbarkbarkbarkbark. and when he lays down he thumps really loudly.
Crystal: she will stand up and lay down repeatedly

4. What commands/tricks does your dog know?

Nour: Sit, down, shake
Crystal: 50+

5. When your dog is left alone for about say, 20 minutes, how does he respond?

In kennel:
Nour: whimper for 5 minutes, then fall asleep
Crystal: fall asleep

Out of Kennel:
Nour: chew up the house
Crystal: be polite and sleep

6. If you were in a very open area with no fences, but no obvious dangers like cars, could you trust your dog off leash?

Nour: Yes. He would most likely come back, and if not come completely, he would stay close.
Crystal: No way!

7. What is the worst/naughtiest/disgusting/embarrassing thing you ever caught your dog doing?

Nour: chewing the wall! and eating poo!
Crystal: stealing food off counter

9. What tools do you use when training? Does your dog appreciate one method over another?

clicker, leash, prong collar, treats, toy
no

10. What's your dog's favourite treat? Or toy?

Nour: treat = everything. Toy is his blanket.
Crystal: beef liver. toy; tug toy.

11. Does your dog have a special place they like to go to? 

Nour: not necessarily.
Crystal: Car!!!

12. Who does your dog especially attach to?

Nour: me
Crystal: my dad

13. What has your dog done to impress you?

not sure lol

14. Did you notice there is no 8?

NO. Lol got me!


----------



## wm97 (Dec 13, 2018)

1. What does your dog do when he disobeys you? (Growls, Deafly looks away, "Talks back", Walks away). 

I have had 3 GSDs. I can't recall any occasion when they disobeyed me. The first one spent 24/7 with his eyes glued on me waiting for any cue of anything he could do to please me. 

2. What happens when you introduce your dogs to other people and animals?

With people, they are fine. I keep them away from other animals. Mine have always been well over 100 pounds and none of them liked strange dogs near me.

3. What annoying habit your dog do that just drives you crazy?

Shedding. See the thread on Shedding Out of Control.

4. What commands/tricks does your dog know?

The only ones that are really useful -- come, sit, lay down, and do what I tell you.

5. When your dog is left alone for about say, 20 minutes, how does he respond? 

Plays with the other dogs.

6. If you were in a very open area with no fences, but no obvious dangers like cars, could you trust your dog off leash?

Yes. With my first one, the biggest problem in an open area was trying to fool him into getting far enough away from me that I could take a picture of him. It was like he was permanently glued to my right leg.

7. What is the worst/naughtiest/disgusting/embarrassing thing you ever caught your dog doing?

Taking things out in the backyard.

9. What tools do you use when training? Does your dog appreciate one method over another?

None. Just live with them and they pick up everything but the jumping through hoops stuff, and even some of that.

10. What's your dog's favourite treat? Or toy?

Anything that weighs less than 50 pounds. That's not a hard limit on the weight.

11. Does your dog have a special place they like to go to? 

Outside. We live in a forest.

12. Who does your dog especially attach to?

Me. With my first one, it was so strong that you would have trouble convincing him that you even existed. You could literally give him a piece of steak and he would sniff at it, not touch it, and ignore you.

13. What has your dog done to impress you?

Learned behaviors from commands I gave only two times, 24 hours apart, with no treats or reward.

14. Did you notice there is no 8?


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

This thread is ancient. Closing.


----------

